# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Χαμηλά Λευκά

## philipposmich

Γνωρίζει κάποιος κατά πόσο μπορείνα επηρεάσει τον οργανισμό η χαμηλή τιμή λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων;Έχω 3740 και η φυσιολογική τιμή ξεκινάει στα 4000. Ρωταω γιατί μετά από απουσία 1 1/2 μήνα θέλω από βδομάδα να επιστρέψω στο γυμναστήριο.3 φορές την εβδομάδα όπως ήμουν και πριν...

----------


## Levrone

μπορεις αν θες να μας πεις απο τη γενικη εξεταση αιματος τιμες ουδετεροφιλων , λεμφοκυτταρων , μονοκυτταρων, ηωσινοφιλων και βασεοφιλων?

----------


## philipposmich

Το απογευμα θα τα γραψω.Να τονισω πως εχω υπερθυρεοειδισμο και ακολουθω αγωγη εδω και εναμιση μηνα.Τα λευκα ηταν χαμηλα,δυστυχω, και πριν ξεκινησω το χαπι για τον θυρεοειδη.
Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι σημαντικό να είναι ανεβασμένα τα λευκά γιατί είναι η άμυνα του οργανισμού , εγω όταν είχαν πέσει πάρα πολύ έτρεχαν οι γιατροί πανηκόβλητοι και με έστειλαν στο νοσοκομείο κατευθείαν , εως μετα απο μερικές μέρες αφου με ταραξαν στα φαρμακα διαπίστωσαν οτι είχα παιδική αρώστια ανεμοβλογιά που αυτή ρίχνει τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια .

απλα με χαμηλά λευκά ο οργανισμός είναι πιο επιρεπής σε αρώστιες και χρειάζετε παρακολούθηση

----------


## Levrone

> Το απογευμα θα τα γραψω.Να τονισω πως εχω υπερθυρεοειδισμο και ακολουθω αγωγη εδω και εναμιση μηνα.Τα λευκα ηταν χαμηλα,δυστυχω, και πριν ξεκινησω το χαπι για τον θυρεοειδη.
> Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων...


ωραια , γραψε τις τιμες και γραψε και τα ορια που δινει το νοσοκομειο που πηγες (αναμεσα στα νοσοκομεια υπαρχουν μικρες διαφορες στα ορια, ας πουμε στο νοσοκομειο που ειμαι αν δεις στην εξεταση η φυσιολογικη τιμη ξεκιναει στα 3.800)

οταν ειδαν τοτε τα χαμηλα λευκα τι σου ειπαν?

----------


## philipposmich

Η ενδοκρινολογος μου πιστευε πως οφειλοταν στον θυρεοειδη.Και σε μεγαλο ποσοστο μπορει να οφειλεται εκει.Αυριο εχω ραντεβου μαζι της να της δειξω τις εξετασεις...Στις προηγουμενες ειχα 3600 και τωρα αυξηθηκαν σε 3740.Υποθετω πως η αυξηση τους ειναι κατι το θετικο.Ομως παραμενουν ακομα χαμηλα.Με ψιλοφοβισε η ανησυχια που ειχε δειξει τοτε.Σε λιγο θα γραψω τις τιμες.Ελπιζω δηλαδη να τις γραφουν στις εξετασεις....

----------


## philipposmich

Δυστυχως ουδετεροφιλα δεν γραφει.Τωρα τα υπολοιπα:
Λεμφοκυτταρα 50
Μονοκυτταρα 6
Ηωσινοφιλα 2
Βασεοφιλα 0

Οι εξετασεις εγιναν στην Βιοιατρικη και στις τιμες δεν εγραφαν ορια...

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Levrone

ρε συ δεν εχει ουδετεροφιλα? η εξεταση πανω δε γραφει για ουδετεροφιλα? και γραφει ενα σκετο λεμφοκυτταρα 50? και τ αλλα που μου πες? σκετα? τιποτ αλλο? το τσεκαρες καλα? δε μπορει να ειναι σκετοι απλοι αριθμοι.

----------


## philipposmich

Κι ομως αδερφε ετσι ειναι οπως σου τα λεω... Ειναι ενα θεμα που με απασχολει αρκετα...Εχω αρκετη αγωνια γιατι ενω αισθανομουν (και αισθανομαι) απολυτα υγιης, ξεκουραστος κι ετοιμος να επιστρεψω στο γυμναστηριο, κι ενω ο θυροειδης δειχνει να πηγαινει καλα με βαση τις τιμες των εξετασεων, ηρθε αυτο με τα λευκα και με εχει ριξει...

----------


## Levrone

διπλα στην τιμη τη μοναδα μετρησης εχει? 

θα σου πω γιατι σε ρωταω..τα λεμφοκυτταρα ας πουμε κυμαινονται απο 1500-3600..οταν τωρα μου λες ενα ξερο 50 μπλοκαρω. τι 50 ειναι αυτο?

----------


## philipposmich

Δυστυχως δε μπορω να δω τις εξετασεις γιατι ειμαι στη δουλεια.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου.Θα πρεπει να περιμενω αυριο πρωι να παω στη γιατρο.Κριμα που δε μπορεσα να (με) βοηθησω...
Ειλικρινα μου εχει ριξει την ψυχολογια...

----------


## philipposmich

Μηπως αυτοι οι αριθμοι ειναι ποσοστα %; Ισως τοτε βγαινει νοημα και μαλιστα τα λεμφοκυτταρα ειναι παραπανω απο το κανονικο...

----------


## Levrone

αχ χα χα χα χα!!!! ΘΕΟΣΣΣΣΣ!!!! 
τοση ωρα σε ρωταω , περιμενω οτι τις διαβαζεις απο μεσα και μου λες, και τωρα μου λες δεν τις εχεις!!!   :01. ROFL: 

μη σου ριχνει την ψυχολογια ρε συ..καταρχην δεν ειναι και καμια τρελη πτωση, και δεν πιστευω να σου πει να μην κανεις προπονηση.. αν εχεις λυσει το θεμα με το θυρεοειδη, και αν οντως βλεπεις την τιμη και εχει ανεβει σε σχεση με την αλλη φορα δεν υπαρχει λογος αγχους. θα βρεθει λυση.
αν παιρνεις συμπληρωματα κτλ εκει δεν ξερω τι σου χουν πει.. σιγουρα οχι thermogenics κτλ σε διαιτες γιατι πολλα απο αυτα επηρεαζουν το θερεοειδη σε καποιο βαθμο..

και αν θες την αποψη μου οτι παιρνεις απο σκονες κτλ να το αναφερεις..και ακομη και ασχετος να ειναι και σου πει να τα κοψεις (και ας μη φταινε αυτα εννοω) καλο ειναι να τον ακουσεις..

μη μασας και ολα φτιαχνουν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> Μηπως αυτοι οι αριθμοι ειναι ποσοστα %; Ισως τοτε βγαινει νοημα και μαλιστα τα λεμφοκυτταρα ειναι παραπανω απο το κανονικο...


ναι μωρε , κατι τετοιο ειναι... αλλιως αν μου δωσεις χαρτι με ενα ξερο 50 οπως μου το πες αρχικα (που νομιζα οτι το διαβαζες απο μεσα) δεν εχει νοημα..

κανονισε να χει και ουδετεροφιλα (που σιγουρα εχει δηλαδη, απλα μαλλον δε θυμασαι) !!! θα σε καθαρισω!!!

ρε ειναι κανεις στο σπιτι να παρεις να μας πει?

----------


## philipposmich

Το μονο που ελεγα να συνεχισω να παιρνω ειναι μια πρωτεινη ΜΟΝΟ μετα τις προπονησεις.Πριν ανακαλυψω για το θυρεοειδη μου επαιρνα και αλλα τα οποια εχω κοψει.Απο τοτε εχω διορθωσει και εμπλουτισει ακομη περισσοτερο τη διατροφη μου και πιστευω πως τωρα ισως μπορεσω και δω καποια καλυτερα αποτελεσματα στο γμυναστηριο γιατι ειχα αδυνατισει παρα πολυ και σιγα σιγα "δενω".
Οσο για τις εξετασεις ειχα ανταποκριτη τη γυναικα στο σπιτι και μου διαβαζε.Σορρυ.

Υ.Γ. Μια πρωτεινη και μαλιστα σε τετοια συχνοτητα που λεω να παιρνω δε νομιζω να επηρεασει τον θυρεοειδη.Μονο σε περιπτωση που περιειχε ιωδιο.

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ειλικρινα για το χρονο που σπαταλησες.

----------


## Levrone

ρε δεν ειναι να με ευχαριστεις, 50 ειναι η επισκεψη , τωρα επειδη ειμαστε διαδικτυακα μονο 30..  :02. Smash:  :08. Turtle: 

να σου πω ειλικρινα ειλικρινα? εγω τη σκονη θα την εκοβα για να μαι σιγουρος..και αν σου λεει οτι δεν εχει και ξερω γω τι? ειδικα τωρα που εισαι στην αρχη με το θεμα του θερειοδη, και θες να δεις η θεραπεια για το θυρεοειδη πως σε παει, ασε τη σκονη..τρωγε φαι, τρωγε πολυ, αλλα ασε εξω τα συμπληρωματα οτι και να ναι..αυτο που λες με το ιωδιο σωστο..τεσπα, εγω σου λεω τι θα εκανα, κανε οτι θες..απλα επαναλαμβανω, Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

εσυ θα ζημιωθεις αν δεν του πεις.

ωρα καλη!

----------


## philipposmich

Δικιο εχεις.Ευχαριστω και παλι.Αυριο μετα τη γιατρο θα γραψω τι μου ειπε κι ελπιζω να ειναι θετικα τα πραγματα.Εαν εκανα καθιστικη ζωη δε θα με απασχολουσε τοσο.Τωρα με νοιαζει γιατι θελω να γυρισω στο γυμναστηριο.Καταλαβαινουν ολοι την κ***λα που εχουμε οσοι ασχολουμαστε.

Υ.Γ. Πες αριθμο λογαριασμου να στειλω το χρημα... :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

τελικα τι εξελιξεις εχουμε?

----------


## philipposmich

Ξεχασα να γραψω.Λοιπον η γιατρος ηταν πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο τις εξετασεις.Ο θυρεοειδης εχει επανελθει σε αρκετα μεγαλο ποσοστο και μαλιστα πρωτη φορα τοσο γρηγορα.Για τα λευκα ειπε δεν υπαρχει καμμια ανησυχια καθως ανεβηκαν και λογικα οφειλοταν στο θυρεοειδη.Μπορω να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο απλα ειπε εαν νιωσω καταπονηση να παω πιο χαλαρα.Ειχα ποσταρει και ερωτηση στα προγραμματα με τι ρουτινα να ξεκινουσα.Και τονισε να μεινω μακρυα απο τα συμπληρωματα.Σε ενα μηνα θα παω ξανα για εξετασεις.

----------


## Levrone

μπραβο ,η θεραπεια δουλευει σωστα!

ετσι κι αλλιως η πτωση για την οποια μιλησες δεν ειναι σημαντικη

"δεν πιστευω να σου πει να μην κανεις προπονηση"

"εγω τη σκονη θα την εκοβα για να μαι σιγουρος"

καλη επιτυχια λοιπον!

----------


## KATERINOULA

Φίλε μου θα σου πώ μια προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα όταν ακόμα δεν πήγαινα κωπηλασία και έκανα ακόντιο. Ήμουν γύρω στα 16. Άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ πως μετά τα βάρη (γιατί στον στίβο είναι και λίγο χασάπιδες και μας φόρτωναν σαν μουλάρια στις ρίψεις) ζαλιζόμουν αλλά πίστευα πως ήταν απ'την κούραση. Με τον καιρό χειροτέρευε η φάση...ωσπου μια μέρα μετά το ζέσταμα λιποθύμησα. Ο οργανισμός μου ήταν αδύναμος παρ'όλο που έτρωγα σωστά κτλ.
Απ'τα πολλά πήγα και έκανα μια αιματολογική εξέταση. Όλα καλά εκτός των λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων. Που γνωρίζεις πως είναι η άμυνα του οργανισμού μας. Το όριο τότε ήταν 4.000 με 11.000. Εγώ ξέρεις πόσα είχα; 1.300 παρακαλώ!!! Κοινώς με μια ιωσούλα θα τρώγανε κόλυβα οι δικοί μου. χααχαχα.
Προσπαθούσαμε να βρούμε από τι προέρχεται και μετά απο αμέτρητες αιματολόγικες εξετάσεις (σαν πρεζάκι με κάνανε) καταλήξαμε οτι είχα σιδηροπενική αναιμία. Τώρα θα μου πεις τι είναι αυτο; Επειδή δεν είμαι γιατρός να στο εξηγήσω όπως πρέπει....με λίγα λόγια έιχα χαμηλό σίδηρο και όποτε μου έπεφτε το σίδηρο ....έπεφταν αυτομάτως τα λευκά μου. Η θεραπεία ήταν απλά ένα χάπι σιδήρου για μερικούς μήνες.
Απο τότε ούτε χαμηλό σίδηρο εχω και αισίως πέρασαν 8 χρόνια και απο τότε είμαι πολύ καλα και τα λευκά μου είναι γυρω στα 6000. νορμάλ! 
Αυτά.......!!!!!!
Απλά δεν είναι κακό που και που να κάνετε μια απλή εξετασούλα αίματος!

----------


## philipposmich

Σε ευχαριστω Κατερινα. Εννοειται πως ολα οσα διαβασες πιο πανω ειναι μετα απο αιματολογικες εξετασεις και ανησυχιες προσωπικες αλλα και της ιατρου.

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Σε ευχαριστω Κατερινα. Εννοειται πως ολα οσα διαβασες πιο πανω ειναι μετα απο αιματολογικες εξετασεις και ανησυχιες προσωπικες αλλα και της ιατρου.


*
Επειδή άνοιξες το θέμα είπα να γράψω και εγώ αυτό που βίωσα. Λογικό αυτό που λες για τις εξετάσεις αλλιώς δεν θα μαθαίναμε ποτέ οτι είχαμε χαμηλά λευκά. Ομως για να μαθουμε το σημαντικότερο ειναι η πρόληψη και εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω.
*

----------


## Levrone

> είχα σιδηροπενική αναιμία. Τώρα θα μου πεις τι είναι αυτο; Επειδή δεν είμαι γιατρός να στο εξηγήσω όπως πρέπει..


οχι πως εχει καμια σημασια αλλα επειδη το εθεσες επετρεψε μου αν θες..

ο σιδηρος μαζι με τα ερυθρα αιμοσφαιρια μεταφερει το οξυγονο στα κυτταρακια σου, και συνεργαζεται να στο πω απλα και με διαφορα μεταλλοενζυμα που τα συνανταμε στον αεροβιο μεταβολισμο μπουρου μπουρου μπουρου..

ε και με τη σιδηροπενιακη αναιμια , οπως ειπες υπαρχει απουσια σιδηρου αρα κουραζεσαι ευκολα και εχεις συμπτωματα σαν αυτα που ειπες..+ κραμπες κτλ κτλ..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χαμηλή λευκοκυττάρωση και πολυμορφωπυρήνωση οδηγεί σε ευκαιριακές λοιμώξεις του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού.
Η ραβδομυόλυση και συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα οδηγούν σε πτώση του απόλυτου αριθμού των WBC's

----------

